
Fzf: A command-line fuzzy finder - soupdiver
https://github.com/junegunn/fzf
======
dwrodri
Combining fzf with ripgrep[1] as a search tool has absolutely changed file
search on my computer. ripgrep is much faster than your typical "find", but it
eats up CPU. That being said, the preview window in combination with being
able to browse large directories a breeze.

1 =
[https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep](https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep)

~~~
evanjsx
On that note, skim is an alternative to fzf written in Rust --
[https://github.com/lotabout/skim](https://github.com/lotabout/skim)

------
posedge
This is a perfect addition for the fish shell, to fill the incremental reverse
search gap. Highly recommend.

------
djohnston
One of the most useful shell plugins IMO.

